# INFPs and ISFPs: Ne/Si vs. Se/Ni



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

So, I've been thinking about the confusion some people have about whether they are say, a INFP or ISFP. I've come up with an explanation to explain the differences between INFPs' and ISFPs' cognitive functions. Here are the average cognitive function orders for the two types:

INFP:

Fi
Ne 
Si
Te

ISFP:

Fi
Se
Ni
Te

Both types use dominant Fi, and have inferior Te. Both types, despite one being an Intuitive and the other a Sensor, have the capacity to see details and interpret patterns. They just do it in a different order.

A INFP first tries to look for patterns using their Ne, and then they later look at the details using Si. They see the big picture first. A ISFP first gathers details using Se to create a whole picture and then look for patterns using Ni.

Another difference between the two is that INFPs will look for positive future possibilities of change due to Ne, but when they are depressed or or under stress they will perhaps dwell negatively on the past because of Si if it hasn't been developed enough yet. ISFPs usually prefer to savor the present moment because of Se, and if their Ni isn't well developed they will only be able to think of the bad things that will possibly happen in the future. And if a INFP is in a Fi/Si loop, they will get overly meticulous.

If you want further information on how Se differs from iNtuiting, go here: http://www.interstrength.com/content/how_to_tell_intuiting_from_extraverted_sensing


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

i think i've been getting my socionics Si info mixed up into the cog func Si...


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not really familiar with soicionics, but I'm sure the Si in socionics is different from the Si described MBTI cognitive function theory.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

i remember somewhere recently that the socionics Se/Si isn't _that_ different. i wish i could remember who or where i saw it so i could make sure, but i think it was someone here who knew what they were talking about otherwise i might have ignored it.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

INFP Fi/Si loop sounds like me.
But I feel like I look at the details of something and then notice the patterns of connection. 
Ne/Si Se/Ni remains a difficulty


----------

